# Abbots Bromley UK



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and I may be doing a home exchange next Spring with someone in Abbots Bromley, Staffordshire, Rugeley, GB (UK) near Birmingham.

Is it easy to take a train into London from here?

Anything special in the area (like a Crockett and Jones factory outlet)?

I'm going to put this same post in the Ask Andy Events Forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=362414#post362414

If we go I'll try to get together with some of you either in London or around Abbots Bromley!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Andy - I've sent you a detailed response by e-mail.

I will point out for the benefit of the group that Northampton is on the way from London to Abbots Bromley.


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

Andy -

Forget the spring.
You really should visit Abbots Bromley in September...

https://www.abbotsbromley.com/horndance.htm

This is when I would want to be there.

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

you'll be centrally placed to get to anywhere in the country in a couple of hours but although this is theoretically possible by train our railway service is generally agreed to be overpriced and a national disgrace. Car hire is the way forward as you will be really close to all the main motorways ..Wales , the Cotswolds ,Shrewsbury.the Peak District..all just over an hour away..


----------

